# Knight Muzzleloaders



## wishtofish (May 2, 2005)

Any one shooting a Knight Muzzleloader? I know they sold a lot of rifles. 

Every one talking about the T/C, Bone Collecter & the Triumph.

I purchased one a few years back from VF Sports, Port Huron and just started shooting it a few weeks ago. It is an Extreme Disc .45, SS barrel. I'm shooting 300 grain Powerbelts with 100 gr. Triple 7. 

The gun was shooting low. I took it to VF and they re-mounted the Simmons 3 x 9 Scope. It was still shooting low & I bottomed out the adjustment again. Took it back to VF Monday and VF put a new Simmons 3x 9 40mm scope on the gun. Going to try to zero it in Thursday morning.


----------



## fightem (Sep 21, 2008)

Do your self a big favor.Don`t shoot power belts.They will never shoot with accuracy . Sorry bud but I used them for 4 yrs.and they shoot all over the place and never group well. Go to sabots .They are harder to load but are much more accurate. You will play with your scope till you throw your gun in the lake. Trust me I have wounded 4 out of 8 deer with them power belts. Good luck eh?:coolgleam:coolgleam:coolgleam


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a .45 cal Knight Wolverine Disc purchased from VF sports. Either you need to go up to 150 grains of powder or lower you bullet weight. I shoot 300 grain powerbelts with 150 gr of Pyrodex and can easily take a 200 yard shot. I have never had a problem with powerbelts out of my gun. It was when I tried shooting other bullets that I had problems.


----------



## awfulpotent (Oct 14, 2003)

try these bullets with 2 50 gr pyrodex pellets http://www.traditionsfirearms.com/eshop/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=A1601

shoot the gun out of a sled or vise to zero it in and you should be fine


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I have heard that, that particular gun is one of the most accurate made


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

5 Knights here, all 50 cal. My partner has a T/C. I don't see any reason to switch.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I have three and am picking up a fourth on Friday. One .50 LK-93, one .50 DISC Elite, one 12ga TK2000, and I am picking up a .50 Extreme. Love em all.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

The Original Knights and the Disc bolt guns are great guns. Unfortunately for Knight, those were the last of the good ones along with the latest Long Range Hunter Disc model. Knight bombed on their last handful of rifle designs...designs they thought could compete with T/C but couldn't. The writing was on the wall at Knight for the last couple of years. 


Sounds to me like you need to shim the scope rings. Mounting another scope in the same rings will likely net the same results. Unless the scope you currenty have is bad, mounting another scope the same way certainly won't fix anything. 

Powerbelts, while maybe not your problem are slightly above rocks on the popularity and effectiveness scale for deer hunting. They are an extremely poor choice for a muzzleloader bullet considering the quality options available.


----------



## wishtofish (May 2, 2005)

I ordered these last night. The reviews were good...... I ordered the .45, 250 grain. The salesperson that helped me with the scope said he was shooting a bullet from Persision in Canada. I assume these are the ones.

"These bullets (manufactured by Precision Rifle of Canada) are excellent! I've shot both the 300 and 350gr versions out of my Knight USAK and consistantly obtained 100 yard groups that can be covered by a Quarter. They work just as well on game too - I've taken wild boar with them with perfect results, as the animal would drop on the spot with a shoulder shot." 

 








Cabela's Precision Rifle X-Tended Range Sabots


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

I have the same rifle, it loves 110 grains of loose T7 with a 200grn SST sabot.


----------



## wishtofish (May 2, 2005)

I haven't tried any of the "loose powders". I'm using 2 pellets of 50 grain 777. I'm going to the range tommorrow morning. I won't have the new Saboted Bullets. 



I'm using a Caldwell Lead Sled also...... I'm going to try to get the gun to hit the target using the Powerbelts that I have. I've got 18, 300 grains PB & 14 205 grain PB. The new Saboted Bullets are 250 grains. 



I'm going to try the 300's first since that is what I was using the other times I was shooting low. Now with the new scope I want to keep everything else the same. If I can get a group at 50 yards then I'll go out to 100 yards with the 300's to see if I can keep a group.



From there I'll try the 205's just for s__ts and giggles to see where they shoot compared to the 300's at 100 yards.



Wish Me Luck. I'll let you know the results tommorrow........


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

I wonder if the rifle has an odd set of rings on it. If the front ring is even slightly higher than the back you may never correct it. It's kinda a long shot but possible.

Some rifles do not shoot Powerbelts well but some shoot 'em very well. If Powerbelts group from your rifle then I'd use 'em. Remember, it's all about accuracy and shot placement. 

My Knight MK-85 50 cal. loves 'em in 295 grain copper hollow points w/100 grains of 777 loose. I've killed several deer with 'em and all have dropped where they stood.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Seems that each one likes a different powder load, I would try some T/C Regular Shockwaves sabots in the 250 grain and start out with 90 or 100 of T7 or Blackhord 209. The Blackhorn 209 is a cleaner burning powder. But you have to use a 209 primer and the hotter the better. I shoot a Disc Elite 50 Stainless. They say it was the best Knight made. I got a great deal on it, wanted one for a long time and when they discontinued them they popped up Sportsman Guide for 200.00. Got it and like it a lot. The Extreme is close to the Elite they say. I would never use 150 of powder in any ML But the Ultimate that can use that much. Everyone that does a lot of ML shooting suggests working up to a load that your rifle likes and once you find it stick with it. There are different Shockwaves. I prefer the original ones in the 250 grain for deer it will work well and might get a little more distance out of it over a heavier one... The Blackhorn is loose powder and there is a limit to what the max you can use I think 110 is = to 150 of the other powders out there if you go that route... The same for T7.

As for Knight once it was sold the new company was trying too many designs and the price was a bit higher for the market to recoup their money. I liked the Shadow that came out last year a breech break action without the primer holder that Knight was known for. But most ML makers have that design now Breech/ Break action that is...

Good Luck,
Newaygo1


----------



## wishtofish (May 2, 2005)

I shot my same set up as before with the new scope. At 50 yards I was able to get it on the paper. made some adjustmenrtsand shot a nice group with the 300 grain Powerbelts about 1.5" high. I wanted to keep everything the same to start. I shot out to a 100yards and had a nice group there also. I was swabbing the bore with a windex patch and a dry patch between each ans every shot. 

I had some 205 grain Powerbelts. I tried them, that was a mistake. They were flying all over the place. I had 1 shot that was completely off to the other side of the target... Now, I'm shooting all of these from a Caldwell Lead Sled. My buddy is watching all of this from a spotting scope. He says What the H E double Hockey sticks was that?...... He took some shots also and we couldn't get them to group at all. It was like they were tumbling through the paper targets.

I went back to the 300's and they were all over the place at 100 yards also. I'm wondering if the gun just got so fouled that everything went off.......:yikes:

Well the new 250 grain Precision Rifle QT long range saboted bullets came from Cabela's today. The gun is clean and ready to go again. I'm going to shoot again next week.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

Try some Hornady 200gr SSTs. They shoot great in my Elite and my dad's Extreme. Lots of other guys have had good luck with that bullet as well based on the posts on the muzzleloading sites.


----------

